# Branch Fork



## Pilgramie (Jul 15, 2013)

Is their any side in the web where i can buy branch Forks?

-Thanks Guys, Pilgramie.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Most people would tell you to just go to the woods and get your own. But Joerg has informed us that most of the forest in Germany is private property and the laws regarding them are really picky. You can cut dead fall or cruise for prunings. But trying to get naturals on the forums is pretty much a Fools game. Folks will exchange forks, But a Noob like yourself has to prove your chops.

So the cold fact is... "Go find your own Kid and come back then." We will be glad to see what you got. Good Luck!


----------



## john warreb (Oct 8, 2013)

check with local landscapers or arborists. they may chip branches as fast as they cut them, but if you can bee there when they cut to shop a bit they may give you all you want.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

flipgun said:


> Most people would tell you to just go to the woods and get your own. But Joerg has informed us that most of the forest in Germany is private property and the laws regarding them are really picky. You can cut dead fall or cruise for prunings. But trying to get naturals on the forums is pretty much a Fools game. Folks will exchange forks, But a Noob like yourself has to prove your chops.
> 
> So the cold fact is... "Go find your own Kid and come back then." We will be glad to see what you got. Good Luck!


Somehow that is just not right...


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

Pilgramie said:


> Is their any side in the web where i can buy branch Forks?
> 
> -Thanks Guys, Pilgramie.


You want forks? What kind of forks would you like and how many? I will be cutting some trees this week so that we have fire wood for the winter. I could send you a couple of forks.


----------

